# Rat cage ideas?



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

I recently redecorated my cage and I realized I had ALOT of beds but none are cute. Can anyone tell me some ideas to make the cage cuter?its a Grotto cage.Any ideas are good, to be honest,I uust need something!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

There alot of ideas on you tube . I have a wide range of variety too, but my rats love it. And they use them all


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

A picture Would help loads!


----------



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's pictures of the cage. You'd never know that I cleaned it yesterday by the mess in the bottom level.


----------



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

I just added one if you'd like to see


----------



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

Alright, it's up!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Fleece! Fleece makes anything look pretty. You can get a lot of it at Wal-Mart for a decent price. Then all you need is a good pair of scissors.


----------



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

I use fleece for the liners actually ! Of course in this picture its all different colours, including the hammocks.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, coordinating colors really help to make the cage aesthetically pleasing


----------



## Charmify (Jul 6, 2014)

I made a video on YouTube on how to make a cute hammock! 
Here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cWhN2o6Dkw It might help "cutify" your cage!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> Fleece! Fleece makes anything look pretty. You can get a lot of it at Wal-Mart for a decent price. Then all you need is a good pair of scissors.


Amen! I stocked up on their $2.88 fleece throws which are perfect for making rat cage accessories and using as liners! Plus, even though they're all different colors, the colors coordinate so everything looks nice! Here's a couple pics of my cage. Almost everything in it is made by me. There's a couple of store bought hammocks though. 









Upper Level- 








Lower Level-


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

LittleBird said:


> Amen! I stocked up on their $2.88 fleece throws which are perfect for making rat cage accessories and using as liners! Plus, even though they're all different colors, the colors coordinate so everything looks nice! Here's a couple pics of my cage. Almost everything in it is made by me. There's a couple of store bought hammocks though.
> View attachment 164242
> Upper Level-
> View attachment 164250
> ...


WOW, your really crafty! I need to get a sewing machine and look on you tube...lol


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

LeStan82 said:


> WOW, your really crafty! I need to get a sewing machine and look on you tube...lol


Haha! Actually my sewing machine is in storage. I've hand-sewn everything. And some of the items are no-sew and super easy to do!


----------

